# Modifying a magazine to reduce capacity



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

From the other threads, I know that we have some gun users here. Anyone have any thoughts on the easiest way to reduce the capacity of magazines from 10 to 7 to comply with NY law? I could put a block under the spring, but I'd be interested in thoughts on appropriate materials if anyone has already done it in order to save me some time. I also need to look into how irreversible it needs to be in order to comply with the NY law.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

In Canada, it's called "pinning" (at least according to my father). It would be cheaper to buy a 7-rnd magazine than get a 10-rnd altered. That way, there is no legal issues and the magazine is factory-fresh.

I would hesitate to do any repairs on a magzine. For thirty or forty dollars, get a NY-legal mag. If it's a 10rnd fixed mag, like an SKS, go to a gunsmith. You don't want to be using it for its intended purpose (that is shooting) only to have the spring fail.

That said, if it's for a SMLE, I would see if you could take your mags to a regular gunsmith, much for the same reason.

Tom


----------



## messina47 (Jun 25, 2012)

As with the entirety of this piece of legislation, it was poorly and hastily written. If you read the actual act, your 10 round magazines are still legal, though you may only load them to a capacity of 7 rounds. No need to modify. If you have higher capacity magazines, even pre-1994 high capacity "pre-ban" magazines than those are illegal and you must sell them within one year. I would wait to sell any higher capacity magazines just in case you New Yorkers catch a break and the law can be challenged; but on the other front your 10 round magazines remain legal so long as you only carry 7 rounds.


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

messina47 said:


> As with the entirety of this piece of legislation, it was poorly and hastily written. If you read the actual act, your 10 round magazines are still legal, though you may only load them to a capacity of 7 rounds. No need to modify. If you have higher capacity magazines, even pre-1994 high capacity "pre-ban" magazines than those are illegal and you must sell them within one year. I would wait to sell any higher capacity magazines just in case you New Yorkers catch a break and the law can be challenged; but on the other front your 10 round magazines remain legal so long as you only carry 7 rounds.


This is helpful. I have not read the text (I would greatly appreciate a link to the text if you have it) - I was reacting to a description from a friend which made it sound as if people needed to dispose of, or modify, 10rd magazines within a year.

By the way, do you happen to know if there are any exceptions for the magazine limits for range use?


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I know in Canada, my Tikka is limited to 4 rounds in the magazine. But there is a list of (mostly older) rifles which do not fall under this limitation. Although I don't own one, and haven't handled one since my Cadet days, a Lee Enfield in 303British is legal with a ten round magazine. 

I seem to recall there being a plug in my Dad's semi-automatic shotgun that prevents more than 3 rounds from being placed into the tubular magazine. It can be removed, but it is illegal to load the full five shells. When one is hunting, there is little need for 5 rounds at once, because the ducks are out of range after 2 shots.


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

Canadian said:


> I know in Canada, my Tikka is limited to 4 rounds in the magazine. But there is a list of (mostly older) rifles which do not fall under this limitation. Although I don't own one, and haven't handled one since my Cadet days, a Lee Enfield in 303British is legal with a ten round magazine.
> 
> I seem to recall there being a plug in my Dad's semi-automatic shotgun that prevents more than 3 rounds from being placed into the tubular magazine. It can be removed, but it is illegal to load the full five shells. When one is hunting, there is little need for 5 rounds at once, because the ducks are out of range after 2 shots.


Shotgun plugs are common (and legally required) for bird hunting in the US (I believe that holds true in all states, but I can't be certain). It's just one of those arbitrary hunting laws to "give the birds a better chance." I might just have an ichy finger, but I could certainly make use of more shells in the gun while bird hunting.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

pleasehelp said:


> Shotgun plugs are common (and legally required) for bird hunting in the US (I believe that holds true in all states, but I can't be certain). It's just one of those arbitrary hunting laws to "give the birds a better chance."


Well, it's also to give other hunters a better chance, too. Some portion of those ducks and doves that scoot past you end up falling to another hunter.

Good luck with the ill-advised new law. I'm not sure what a 7-round limit will prevent that a 10-round limit didn't. Unfortunately, when the answer turns out to be "nothing," they'll probably come back with a 6, 5, 3, or 1-round limit. You guys still have way better clothing stores than we do, at least.


----------



## messina47 (Jun 25, 2012)

https://open.nysenate.gov/legislation/bill/S2230-2013

There is a link to the bill as passed. If you google NY SAFE ACT there is also some fact sheets that are accurate from certain websites, but there is the actual bill.

Cuffdaddy is right, in fact one of our CT state legislators has propsed a state bill that limits all firearms to single shot weapons...


----------

